# Manitoba



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
Just wondered if anyone could help or provide some useful information regarding Manitoba. There is a chance of a job for my husband in Winnipeg to be precise and we were wondering where the better places are to live around this area, preferrably in the smaller towns or villages. We don't really want to live in the city, would love to be more into the country but not sure where these are exactly in relation to Winnipeg. Any advice would be most welcome apart from the obvious come and visit the area, as it is unlikely we will be able to do this prior to the move! Thank you one and all.


----------

